# Router Table Build



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally got around to starting on a cabinet for my Router Table. Wish I could afford a cast iron top, but for now will mount my Rockler with PC 7518 and Bench Dog lift. Any suggestions on things I might need to add to it would be welcomed. 

Here is where I am at so far:

Just got doors ready to fit. My Table has both fence dust removal and below removel. It is a Rockler. Will post further progress if anyone is interested. Have to figure out how to mount inset door hinges next. Have never used them before. Is the cup hole still inset 3/16"?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good so far,i really like the trim detail on it. Are the bit drawer sections lower than the router section for shelves to catch push sticks, etc? and also, i see it looks like you are enclosing the router, are you going to put an angled piece to wards the back to direct towards your DC port, or will you be pulling the dust out of the router bay down?


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> looks good so far,i really like the trim detail on it. Are the bit drawer sections lower than the router section for shelves to catch push sticks, etc? and also, i see it looks like you are enclosing the router, are you going to put an angled piece to wards the back to direct towards your DC port, or will you be pulling the dust out of the router bay down?


The top section is for the router table to sit on. Table already has metel dust box which will drop in there and route out the back. Built it this way because I use fence adjusters on each side of the table which stick down 4". Will take more pics tomorrow and post.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

jimmomech8 said:


> Wish I could afford a cast iron top, but for now will mount my Rockler with PC 7518 and Bench Dog lift.


First, it looks like you're off to a great start!

Second, CI top for a router table? I've never seen one. Ever. Have I? Hmmm. :huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*never?*

probably here:









Just a tip on dust collection. I found that taking the dust and chips off the top of the table was more efficient than trying to draw them down into the motor and the motor housing box. It seemed to make more sense. You do want adequate ventilation so you'll need some air moving inside or will the end remain open? :blink: l Very nice job, BTW. :yes: bill


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ahhh yes, I didn't consider table saw extensions. I was thinking dedicated. As for DC, I chose to do both above and beneath and have noticed that both are effective and needed. I have 2.5 above and 4" in the cabinet.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> First, it looks like you're off to a great start!
> 
> Second, CI top for a router table? I've never seen one. Ever. Have I? Hmmm. :huh:


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../router_table_2.html#heavyweight_table_anchor


----------

